# Grille Opinions?



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Alright, I'm really not fond of the stock black grille, but I would like your opinions on this. I'm thinking about paining my grille silver. I'm planning on either LTZ or 2LT rims and chrome door handles in the future. So, pardon the terrible MSPaint job, but which one do you all like the best. 1 (stock), 2, or 3?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I prefer the black, but if you do it it should be uniform so option 3.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Agree with what is said above.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There needs to be contrast in the front. And to break up the body color black is best. Which is why ALL automotive designers incorporate it in every car design. 

Silver grilles are not appealing to the eye. 

I would either opt for GLOSS black or GUNMETAL. Check out some Audi RS models for examples.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I don/t like any of those ...........
Try the grille delete aproach . Besides how many times do you want to do these worn out ideas ....

I really want to know why we should like U ?

So how is the rest of the prima donas treating you ?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm getting the same opinions from everyone I talk to. I'll keep it black then. Thanks guys!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think it can look good if you have the silver/chrome to match on the rest of your car. Always loved the rs5 style grill.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sparkman said:


> I'm getting the same opinions from everyone I talk to. I'll keep it black then. Thanks guys!


Its your car you shouldn't care what other people prefer. Silver isn't my thing but there have been a few others whom have painted theirs and it looks great.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Its your car you shouldn't care what other people prefer. Silver isn't my thing but there have been a few others whom have painted theirs and it looks great.


I actually thought about that and wondered how could a person just paint the face of the grille and not the bĺack colored insides edges of a grille .. 

Silk screen the dang grille . Complex but doable ...........


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Its your car you shouldn't care what other people prefer. Silver isn't my thing but there have been a few others whom have painted theirs and it looks great.


I know, I was on the fence about it myself though.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> I think it can look good if you have the silver/chrome to match on the rest of your car. Always loved the rs5 style grill.
> View attachment 170945


Hmmmm. Now you got me thinking.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I prefer the black, but if you do it it should be uniform so option 3.


This.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Hmmmm. Now you got me thinking.


I think it looks good against that dark blue body. I'm not sure as it looks as good on your red car. Black has more contrast than chrome.

I think part of the problem with the mockup is execution of the simulation. Looks uneven and that always looks bad.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think it looks good against that dark blue body. I'm not sure as it looks as good on your red car. Black has more contrast than chrome.
> 
> I think part of the problem with the mockup is execution of the simulation. Looks uneven and that always looks bad.


Yeah I'm leaning towards leaving it then. I might get the Z-Spec grille, I don't know.

Why, you didn't like my 1 hour Microsoft Paint job? Hahaha I know it's terrible, looks better if you stand away from the picture. 

Anyone good with photoshop on here?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

@SunlineFan has his grills painted silver and it doesn't look too bad. His is the autumn red color though, not sure how it would look with the bright red. Gunmetal would probably look decent though!


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

I just came across this pic on Craigslist. It appears to be the GM silver grille that is available from the dealer. I bought one myself just haven't had the time to remove the bumper to install. I am not sure of the silver either but will give it a try.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Terryk2003 said:


> @SunlineFan has his grills painted silver and it doesn't look too bad.


I PM him yesterday with a link to this thread, asking if he had a photo he could post. I agree his looks really nice.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

When I first read that you wanted to paint your grill silver, I was going to suggest that you just go and buy a Weber. :idiot:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres mine painted


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Heres mine painted



Man that looks great.

Ahhh what the heck, I'll do it and see how it looks. If I don't like it I'll just paint it back to black.....

How easy is it to remove the grille and paint it?


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

You must remove the entire front bumper cover from what I read. Waiting for warmer weather.



sparkman said:


> Man that looks great.
> 
> How easy is it to remove the grille and paint it?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Make sure you spend extra time prepping it before paint. Otherwise it may look good for a short time and then you'll get peeing and chipping off that won't look so good.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the tips!

Dip or spray paint?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

If you're not sure if you are gonna like it then dip would be a good option. If you don't like just peel off. If you do like it and want it permanent then you could peel the dip and paint it. A lot more effort required to get paint to look great and stick good.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

removing bumper is the best way. You can also try pulling up upper grille and squeezing your arm in and get to screws and tabs.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

To think of it I think SunlineFan just taped his off and painted it.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> removing bumper is the best way. You can also try pulling up upper grille and squeezing your arm in and get to screws and tabs.


You say that like the bumper cover is possible to remove ?
I can't figure those **** clips out at all. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

James1549 said:


> I just came across this pic on Craigslist. It appears to be the GM silver grille that is available from the dealer. I bought one myself just haven't had the time to remove the bumper to install. I am not sure of the silver either but will give it a try.


looks like an overlay, they told you it was GM? Only GM I seen was Z spec and that actually came on a few 2014's as a package with the trunk lip spoiler commonly found on Eco and RS trims.








A



Jukebox Juliet said:


> You say that like the bumper cover is possible to remove 
> I can't figure those **** clips out at all.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


A trim tool or as the How To showed, with metal dinner fork.

Removal is best because the grille has blocker plates on the ends that will make it look like crap if not removed.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> A trim tool or as the How To showed, with metal dinner fork.
> 
> Removal is best because the grille has blocker plates on the ends that will make it look like crap if not removed.


I watched the videos. I even recruited my dad to help me, and had him watch the how-to as well. He couldn't figure it out either. (maybe black on black makes it more difficult) he broke the first clip and I didn't want to break any more so we gave up. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry I'm late to the party, haven't been on my home computer in quite a while.

Here's my thread when I debated doing it, and what to do. I decided not to do the fog light housings, even though Tim did, so that's a good comparison to see the difference.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ill-they-call-penny-candy-well-not-quite.html

Here's a picture from my dealer visit this summer, showing both grills painted:



Funny, I look back at some of those pictures from before was painted silver, and go ew. With this particular color, the silver looks much better IMO.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmmmmm. I think I'll try it this spring.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> You say that like the bumper cover is possible to remove 
> I can't figure those **** clips out at all.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


You may be able to get to the fender/bumper clips from below/behind the bumper. The fender liner attached to the lower front of the bumper can be bent up to gain access if I remember right.

I was referring to the clips on top off upper grille and the 2 bolts than can be removed and you can pull up and try sqeezing your arm in and removing upper grille from the rest of bumper and lower grille. Hope that makes sense.


----------

